# The Frankenmixer - Dakota Instruments Precision Flowmeters - Ar, He, CO₂, O₂ for gas mixing station



## General Zod (Aug 16, 2020)

I hadn't posted this here, so I figured might as well.  I created this last year, so it's kinda a re-post of info I had already posted elsewhere.

These are flowmeters I purchased to create my own gas mixing station as opposed to buying professional-level gas mixers that cost upwards of $1000+ each.






						Dakota Instruments - Flow Controls, Rotameters, pH Testers, Handheld Measurment Devices
					

Laboratory, pilot plant and proccess industry flow, pH, thermometric measurements and control applications. Corrosive resistant PTFE Flow Meters, Controllers and needle valves.




					www.dakotainstruments.com
				






































For the proportions, I created a spreadsheet called "Flow conversion calculator & Gas Mix Calculator".   It does all the math for me after I wrote in the equations for the spreadsheet to solve.  Here is a screenshot of the spreadsheet that solves the multitude of matrix calculations:









Here is the little setup I made for it so it threads onto one of my tanks.









and here it is working, with great consistent results  












So I finished that 1st protype in December '19, and since then I'd been commissioned to make a 2nd one (an Ar/ CO₂ but didn't get to take pics), a 3rd one (Ar, dual  CO₂, and  O₂), and  a 4th one soon to commence for Argon/Helium.

This is the 3rd one I just shipped out to a customer in South Carolina.















Questions?


----------



## ZZDOG (Aug 17, 2020)

HI OSCAR...........
Nice project with the flow meters..............
With the argon/helium mix will that be added to the spreadsheet or other............
You do nice work........... and thanks for all the INFO...........
ZZBOB...........


----------



## General Zod (Aug 17, 2020)

I can definitely add it to the spreadsheet.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 17, 2020)

General Zod said:


> I hadn't posted this here, so I figured might as well.  I created this last year, so it's kinda a re-post of info I had already posted elsewhere.
> 
> These are flowmeters I purchased to create my own gas mixing station as opposed to buying professional-level gas mixers that cost upwards of $1000+ each.
> 
> ...


Very tidy installation!


----------



## General Zod (Aug 17, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Very tidy installation!



Yea from the front!  The rear is hoses left-and-right lol.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 17, 2020)

Rather than run the three wye splits, why not make a block manifold?  It would tidy up your hoses for sure and eliminate potential snag points.  I've seen Smiths mixers in your shop pics before, is there something about those bulletproof systems that you wanted to change?  I like how your mixer is universal for many mixes.


----------



## General Zod (Aug 17, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Rather than run the three wye splits, why not make a block manifold?  It would tidy up your hoses for sure and eliminate potential snag points.  I've seen Smiths mixers in your shop pics before, is there something about those bulletproof systems that you wanted to change?  I like how your mixer is universal for many mixes.



I like the added versatility of using the valves at the Wye's.  You must be confused about Smith mixers in my shop, as I don't have any nor would I want to pay that kind of money for a mixer that I can replicate (IMO) for a lot less and with more versatility.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 17, 2020)

I AM NOT WORTHY, GENERAL ZOD!!!! 

very impressive gas mixer.
i considered mixing my own inerts, but you went and did it better than i could have imagined!
my hat is off to you, good sir!!!


----------



## General Zod (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you!.

If anyone would like a quote for their very own Frankenmixer, please fill out *this form* for a quick quote.


----------



## General Zod (Sep 11, 2020)

my original frankenmixer is for sale minus the helium flowmeter.


----------

